# labels - sewn in, hang tags, yes/no ?



## tra517 (Aug 27, 2006)

hi everyone. i would like to get some feedback from those of you selling t-shirts on whether or not you put your company name logos into the shirt or not.

i am wanting to do ltd ed tees with my art, for that i will be having my company logo sewn in, but on my brand tees i am wondering if it makes that big of a difference to the consumer if the company logo is the lable inside, or the clothing maker?

does anyone know what larger companies such as threadless do in that regard. (i've just ordered a tee from there for myself that i liked so i will know in a few days), but am curious about the larger tee sellers online and what labels they use.

thank you in advance for any info you can share.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

some brands sew their own label into the neckline, some don't 

threadless removes the fruit of the loom tag and prints their company name/shirt name in the label.

Other large retailers leave the original manufacturer label in.

Just depends on which you prefer. If you do a forum search for *relabel,* you'll find lots of related topics as well.


----------



## tra517 (Aug 27, 2006)

rodney, great! once again thank you! looks like i am ready to go -- just waiting for a final quote email back from Laura. THANK U for all of your help!


----------



## Labels (Jun 20, 2006)

Some poeple cut the tags out and just sew your new ones in right there on that seam , you can hadly tell!!

Just a thought


----------



## double6ix (Apr 19, 2006)

i've been trying to figure this one out myself. i've done
1. cut out the tag and sew mine over it, 
2. cut out and screen printing the label onto the shirt. 
3. However more recently i've tried cutting the top label with the brand name on it and leaving the care tag/size label thats underneath (only an option when the shirts have two tages of course ), and just using a label gun to hang my hangtag from it.

I started out being adamant that i had to have my label, the whole "its a brand not a commodity tee" argument. But recently i've been steering towards the number 3. Most of the times people, if they like what you're selling/branding really dont care what the tags says. This is not true all the time of course, part of your branding may be tied to u having a unigue label. My only issue with using the third option is that i use shirts/styles from various suppliers and there isn't a uniformity when i leave their care/size tags in. It just comes down to cost vs benefit in the end.


----------



## tra517 (Aug 27, 2006)

thx everyone!


----------



## whatchagot (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guy/girls

Robert, or you can call me what the wife call me "Robertito", she's a cutie, gotta love her.


----------

